# TGIF



## Stranger (21/1/22)

Please post yours

Reactions: Winner 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz (21/1/22)

Every day is Friday when you're on pension.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/1/22)

blujeenz said:


> Every day is Friday when you're on pension.


When my father went on pension, he reckoned he now has 6 Saturdays and a Sunday

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (21/1/22)

blujeenz said:


> Every day is Friday when you're on pension.


I still have exactly 469 Friday's to go before I can say the same.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/1/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/1/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>



Come to Bass lake tomorrow ... First dive at 7.30AM, second at 9.30AM and back in Joeys for brunch by midday 
https://www.basslake.co.za/scuba_services/scuba.htm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------

